# Kershaw Spline.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In another thread I mentioned the Kershaw Spline and how much I respect the design. Not a bad for a 22.00 dollar knife. As a dealer, I can buy what I want, so I bought four of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You make me feel so under knifed with my old simple buck 119 and simple S&W folder.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, drive over to my house and we'll polish them. You will have new respect for your knives. As you are in the SE of Wisconsin, and I live just east of Madison, at best you are 50 miles away from me and probably less.

Oh, house rules. No smoking and you have to take your boots off...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Smitty, drive over to my house and we'll polish them. You will have new respect for your knives. As you are in the SE of Wisconsin, and I live just east of Madison, at best you are 50 miles away from me and probably less.
> 
> Oh, house rules. No smoking and you have to take your boots off...


 I do need to ride into Madison and have coffee with you.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I do need to ride into Madison and have coffee with you.


I think you do. Besides East Towne Mall is easy to find, right off the Interstate 39/90/94, and yes, you can carry in Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I think you do. Besides East Towne Mall is easy to find, right off the Interstate 39/90/94, and yes, you can carry in Barnes & Noble.


 I have carried in there never bother to find out if they were ok with it. I am not done riding yet. I have to get the RGU in for a clutch recall Monday 0800, may drop it off today with this snow. This next week is heavy on Grandpa duties.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Take your time, it'll be fun. You'd be amazed at the long term friendships I've made in forums.


----------

